# Fenland Farmhouse June 2013



## darbians (Jan 29, 2014)

When I found this never had the opportunity to pop in so had to return in hope of finding a beauty. To be honest it wasn't too bad after a little bit of DIY. Rebuilt a bed and replaced a few drawers and she was good to go. Our DIY exploits took a while so had to return for another visit, a week or so later. This is a combination of both visits.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





Thanks for your time, I hope you enjoyed


----------



## Badger (Jan 29, 2014)

Love the kitchen range. I lust after finding one of those on an explore......Cotton reels are great too. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 29, 2014)

Mint mate, proper good show.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 29, 2014)

The Keil Kraft MIG 15 is a real find and I doubt if there are any left else where in built up form. Powered by a Jetex 35 'rocket' motor they flew quite well - until the inevitable nose dive to destruction, as did my pride and joy. Wonder if the Hawker Hunter box contains the unbuilt kit of Balsa Wood parts? The kits were in production for a lengthy period, so could be contemporary with the 1977 jigsaw - however the models could be from the early 1960's.


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 29, 2014)

Retro heaven and a touch of natural decay.....just wonderful


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 30, 2014)

Corr what an impressive set of photos! The lighting in the first shot is amazing. 
I love all of the fen area relics too! 
Fantastic report sir, cheers for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 30, 2014)

What a treasure trove & cracking images thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mearing (Jan 30, 2014)

Memory from way back believed it be a Jetex MIG 15, thanks for the confirmation! And that range, that's really something.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 30, 2014)

Fabulous pics and location!
Thanks...


----------



## Old No.13 (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunning photos, what an amazing place.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 30, 2014)

Badger said:


> Love the kitchen range. I lust after finding one of those on an explore......


Ditto. Always been fascinated by good old cast iron Ranges. This is one of the best I've seen, as are the photo's... Thanks for posting.


----------



## skankypants (Jan 30, 2014)

Great pics....well found Pal..a corcker...


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 30, 2014)

Some good snaps there


----------



## thylecne (Mar 21, 2014)

loved it, cotton reels and small details. thank you!


----------



## Dani1978 (Mar 21, 2014)

The "tap" shot is beautifully taken. Gorgeous set of pic's!


----------



## darbians (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks to everyone, this place was pretty darn nice.


----------

